

The History of Migration and Selection Seen through the Human Genome (vid) - tokenadult
http://gustavus.edu/events/nobelconference/2008/feldman-lecture.php

======
tokenadult
It's a lengthy lecture, but well worth watching, because it is very up to date
and presented by one of the leading researchers on the subject. The use of
visual aids is excellent, and the explanation of the underlying science for a
nonexpert audience is quite clear.

The Q and A at the end is particularly interesting, with participation by the
scientist who first sequenced the Neanderthal genome.

